# 28 SHO vs 30 Deluxe



## Bob z

I live in New Brunswick Canada where we get 6-12 inches routinely occasionally more and some drifting. Also some heavy wet stuff. I currently have a 15 year old Yardworks from CTC 30 in 10.5 hp that struggles some. What do you recommend?


----------



## UNDERTAKER

GO with the SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Stuofsci02

Bob z said:


> I live in New Brunswick Canada where we get 6-12 inches routinely occasionally more and some drifting. Also some heavy wet stuff. I currently have a 15 year old Yardworks from CTC 30 in 10.5 hp that struggles some. What do you recommend?


They are basically the same machine except for the width and probably the impeller RPM. On the SHO models Ariens tends to run the impeller about 5% faster.

I don't think there is a right or wrong answer here. The SHO will throw a hair further, and will be able to go a bit faster through the really deep stuff. The 30 will give you a bit wider cutting width and will go though the normal 6-12" snow just as fast.

Personally I would go with the 28 SHO since it will be a bit easier to store and maneuver. 28" is a nice size.


----------



## scrappy

Depends on how much area you have to clear.

Heavy wet snow the SHO would be the better choice.

Did you consider the 30 SHO with the 414 cc?


----------



## Bob z

I am considering it as well. Is it worth the $400 extra? Would I notice a huge difference?


----------



## Town

scrappy said:


> Depends on how much area you have to clear.
> 
> Heavy wet snow the SHO would be the better choice.
> 
> Did you consider the 30 SHO with the 414 cc?


Also the 2016 Platinum 24 SHO with the 369 engine if the driveway is on the smaller side.



Bob z said:


> I am considering it as well. Is it worth the $400 extra? Would I notice a huge difference?


I think you would notice a huge difference going to the Platinum 30 SHO, it is awesome in all conditions including the end of driveway pileup. The Platinum 24 SHO had the 306 engine in 2015 and is increased to 369 for 2016, so perhaps the SHO needs more power (than 306cc) to run the impeller faster. Perhaps the Deluxe 28 SHO may not be such a good choice (down on power) for wet snow or end of driveway pileup. The light fluffy snow is not usually much of a problem anyway.

There are other features on the Platinum models that improve the value to me in my area, and you cannot have too much power.


----------



## scrappy

Bob z said:


> I am considering it as well. Is it worth the $400 extra? Would I notice a huge difference?


Going by your old machine is a 30, and with 10hp. Seems you would be happier with the bigger engine. The 24 SHO with 369cc must be an animal, but maybe too small for your clearing needs.


----------



## Stuofsci02

I have last years Platinum 30 with the 369cc and I could not overload that sucker. My brother has last years Platinum 24 SHO with the 306cc and he could no overload it either. Now both models come with bigger engines ... WOW

I think any of the choices you have mentioned will be sufficient. The platinum series gets you the hand warmers and better controls. The SHO might throw a hair further.

I will be honest... The hardest part with my Platinum 30 369cc was going fast enough to fill the bucket... Unless there was 10" or more of dry snow I could operate at speed 6. Even the wet and EOD was never a problem.

Before this machine I had a 24" 5.5hp MTD and it would take over an hour to clear my 80ft long 40ft wide driveway if there was more than 6". Last year it never took me more than 10 min to do the driveway...

I think you will be happy with any choice...


----------



## Bob z

I think I'll go with the Platinum 24 sho. Reports say will clear more snow than 30 deluxe or 28sho due to the 369cc engine. Any comments?


----------



## Stuofsci02

Bob z said:


> I think I'll go with the Platinum 24 sho. Reports say will clear more snow than 30 deluxe or 28sho due to the 369cc engine. Any comments?


I don't think that is an accurate statement, but the 24SHO is a good machine.

The only time I would imagine it would clear more snow than the other two is if it is very wet..


----------



## Bob z

I just purchased a Ariens Deluxe +28 with the 414cc engine. Local dealer brought in 11 of these. Should be a beast!


----------



## Zavie

Congrats Bob, should be an awesome machine!


----------



## WeldyWeldyFace

Bob z said:


> I just purchased a Ariens Deluxe +28 with the 414cc engine. Local dealer brought in 11 of these. Should be a beast!


Congrats on the new machine!


----------



## scrappy

The 414 has dual exhaust....thats cool!


----------



## patinvermont

Isn't it a Platinum not Deluxe?


----------



## Breathing Borla

I have a 24 SHO plat from last year 306CC

I live around chicago and even at the end of the driveway with the plow build up I could never bog it down. So you should be good. The power upgrade is not even really needed to the 2016 level but hey if your in the market now more power is better.

I plan on keeping my platinum 24 for many many years so the 306CC will do just nicely, it's a beast


----------



## Bob z

It is a Deluxe 28+ 921037. Very few made. They ran out of the smaller engines (291cc) last winter so installed the 414cc on a few. My dealer was just lucky to get them this fall.


----------



## PixMan

The SHO machines run the impeller at 1083 rpm and regular machines at 1010 rpm, so a 7.2% difference. Small enough in my book to call it "marketing hype." A difference in engine size (say 306 to 369cc or 369 to 414cc) would have far more effect.

Of course take that opinion with a grain of salt because I have a non-SHO with the 414cc motor.

Size of the area to be cleared and how far you have to throw it should be the bigger deciding factors. Since it's a 30" 10HP machine being replaced, if it were me I'd go with another 30" machine, and as long as it has (at least) a 306cc motor performance will be equal or better.



Bob z said:


> I just purchased a Ariens Deluxe +28 with the 414cc engine. Local dealer brought in 11 of these. Should be a beast!


 Yup! I can vouch for that. Best machine value Ariens had produced in YEARS. Those lucky enough to get one, you're in a small but happy club.


----------



## Cardo111

PixMan said:


> The SHO machines run the impeller at 1083 rpm and regular machines at 1010 rpm, so a 7.2% difference. Small enough in my book to call it "marketing hype." A difference in engine size (say 306 to 369cc or 369 to 414cc) would have far more effect.
> 
> 
> Hello PixMan hope all is well. Just out of curiosity regarding your specs on the Ariens SHO models impeller RPM where did you obtain it from?


----------



## PixMan

Cardo111 said:


> Hello PixMan hope all is well. Just out of curiosity regarding your specs on the Ariens SHO models impeller RPM where did you obtain it from?


At one time (last year) it was part of the specifications posted on Ariens' website. Guess it's no longer there, but I'm kind of a recorder for numbers.


----------



## Cardo111

PixMan said:


> At one time (last year) it was part of the specifications posted on Ariens' website. Guess it's no longer there, but I'm kind of a recorder for numbers.


Thanks and good to know. I noticed they used to post fuel tank capacity on the Ariens website and in their catalogs and they stopped doing that as well.


----------



## PixMan

I just pulled out the owner's manual from my 2014 Platinum 30 (non-SHO) and it lists the impeller speed for all models of the Deluxe and Platinum as being 1010 rpm. They also listed the calculated 61.7 surface feet per second with the 14" diameter impeller.

When I had the manual for my son's 2015 Deluxe 28+, Ariens had come out with the SHO versions and as I recall there in the specs was the rpm of 1083 and tip speed of 66.1 feet per second.

Being a machinist by trade we (well, the better educated among us) have a habit of calculating the cutting speed of our drills, taps, milling cutters and lathe work in "surface feet per minute", so their specs of feet per second threw me for a minute.

EDIT: Went and checked the fuel capacities too. There's where they have a significant error. They list both the 14.5 and 20.0 ft/lb motors as having 3.8 quart/3.6 litre tanks, and we know for a fact that's not true!


----------



## Breathing Borla

Seems like when I was shopping there was more of a difference in the platinum and deluxe models. I thought the platinum came with more power better tires, remote chute controls, heated grips, and auto turn and the deluxe didn't.

Do the deluxe come with all this now and if so is there even any difference in the platinum now?

So hard to keep track of of these specs.

My 24 plat did great yesterday we had really wet snow, it threw it anyway so life was good


----------



## Stuofsci02

Breathing Borla said:


> Seems like when I was shopping there was more of a difference in the platinum and deluxe models. I thought the platinum came with more power better tires, remote chute controls, heated grips, and auto turn and the deluxe didn't.
> 
> Do the deluxe come with all this now and if so is there even any difference in the platinum now?
> 
> So hard to keep track of of these specs.
> 
> My 24 plat did great yesterday we had really wet snow, it threw it anyway so life was good


The platinum SHO has the following upgrades over the deluxe:

1. More power and impeller RPM
2. Heated Hand Grips (standard on the deluxe 30 but optional on all others)
3. Quick Chute rotation vs. Ice Drill style on the Deluxe.

Both have auto turn...


----------



## buddman

tip speed on the 30 inch sho is listed @69.76 ft/sec..not sure how that equates to rpm's


----------



## Cardo111

PixMan said:


> I just pulled out the owner's manual from my 2014 Platinum 30 (non-SHO) and it lists the impeller speed for all models of the Deluxe and Platinum as being 1010 rpm. They also listed the calculated 61.7 surface feet per second with the 14" diameter impeller.
> 
> When I had the manual for my son's 2015 Deluxe 28+, Ariens had come out with the SHO versions and as I recall there in the specs was the rpm of 1083 and tip speed of 66.1 feet per second.
> 
> Being a machinist by trade we (well, the better educated among us) have a habit of calculating the cutting speed of our drills, taps, milling cutters and lathe work in "surface feet per minute", so their specs of feet per second threw me for a minute.
> 
> EDIT: Went and checked the fuel capacities too. There's where they have a significant error. They list both the 14.5 and 20.0 ft/lb motors as having 3.8 quart/3.6 litre tanks, and we know for a fact that's not true!


That is certainly a trade where precision is important. I looked in the owner's manual for my new Platinum 24 SHO and as you said it rates the impeller speed at 1083 RPM for all 3 of the current SHO models regardless of whether it has the 369cc or 414cc engine.

They list the fuel tank capacity as 3.2 quarts on the current GEN III LCT engines w/the lower profile design and the oil drain in the rear of the engine. As you mentioned the previous 414cc engine where the oil drains on the side of the motor had a 3.8 QT fuel tank according to the specs.


----------



## PixMan

buddman said:


> tip speed on the 30 inch sho is listed @69.76 ft/sec..not sure how that equates to rpm's


Well if that what it say, lets see if it conflicts with a 14" diameter impeller spinning at 1083 rotations per minute.

14" x pi = 43.9823" circumference.
43.9823 / 12 = 3.6652 feet
3.6652 * 1083 rpm = 3969.4 feet per minute rate
3969.4 / 60 seconds = 66.1567 feet per second

Now if we take your 69.76 feet per second and work backwards:

69.76 * 60 seconds = 4185.6 feet per minute
4185.6 * 12 = 50227.2 inches per minute
50227.2" / 43.9283" circumference = 1143.39 rpm

OR:

50277.2 ipm / 1083 rpm = 46.424" circumference
46.424" / pi = 14.777" impeller

So if the spec you're reading is correct, either your standard 14" impeller spins at 1143.39 rpm, or they've enlarged it to 14.777" diameter and it still runs at 1083 rpm.


----------



## uberT




----------



## uberT




----------



## SnowG

One other thing to consider is the chute crank placement. Many of the new Ariens models have that funky crank position out in front of the control panel. Not great if you want to use a cab, and not the most ergonomic. 

IMHO, better with the chute control more "aft" -- at or beneath the control panel.


----------



## Breathing Borla

ya, that was one major reason I bought the platinum as it has all the chute controls right up on the dash, works perfect


----------



## KrowNB

Funny... the chute control was why I went for the Deluxe. For me, simple and rugged is better than fancy with more opportunities for failure. I've hand-cranked snowblowers my whole life and never found it a bother. Because of that the only advantage I could see to go with the pro model was the larger engine. Nice but I couldn't justify - to myself, let alone SWMBO - an extra 4 bills for that. No snow here yet so haven't yet had an opportunity to test it out.


----------



## Bob z

I purchased the Deluxe+ with 414cc engine, I think the chute control will be very easy to use. I installed the Ariens cab and have lots of room to operate it (after some tweaking and discussions with the cab maker).


----------

